# Caboose lights



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I've recently unearthed a couple of my Dads Athearn Bay window cabooses. They're in good condition except that the radio antenna tripod and frogs eye marker lights are missing.

I've found in a parts box, a lead cast antenna, does anyone still make these? I

haven't located any frogs eye tripod lights at all. Does anybody make these? Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a couple of supplies. There likely are more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/201111607318?lpid=82

http://www.sbs4dcc.com/nhocabooselighting.html

Don


----------

